# Black Guy on a Rampage: Angel of Death



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the trainer from the movie I did the choreography for a couple weeks ago. The movie is called: Black Guy on a Rampage: Angel of Death. This is the third movie in this trilogy.
[yt]D9i7lBL2BJs[/yt]


----------

